# giving ONR a task to do.....



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

think im getting the hang of this, but im still getting a small bit of dirt on the cuffing off towel on the dirtier areas, low down stuff, but as im still learning, I think ill try 2 washes on lower panel areas, im also wondering if im marring the paintwork a little, as some panels are looking a little marred, but that might be other factors.......

think it looks presentable for the mileage though


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

The car looks great dude! Do you use a QD or any other sort of drying aid? You know for those dirtier areas you could use a bit of Opti-clean as well alongside ONR when pre-spraying...it will give a bit of oomph in cleaning power!


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice mate , I like onr it does a good job 

Sent from my SM-G781B using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

A&J said:


> The car looks great dude! Do you use a QD or any other sort of drying aid? You know for those dirtier areas you could use a bit of Opti-clean as well alongside ONR when pre-spraying...it will give a bit of oomph in cleaning power!


no, just ONR, think I might a 2BM wash using a mitt to see if its any better, or a few mitts


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> no, just ONR, think I might a 2BM wash using a mitt to see if its any better, or a few mitts


I would advice against that approach.

1BM with 4-6 chenille mitt is safer method IMHO


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I used ONR for the first time today as well. I was a little nervous so filled a spray bottle with the solution and doused the panel first before using the ONR from the bucket with a soft MF. Car wasn't really dirty think I will learn as I go with this product. I diluted per the instructions and solution looked weak and was tempted to add more but I resisted the temptation.

Your car looks great


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Try pre soaking the panels first with onr in a spray bottle, before you do the contact wash, i find that helps

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

I have a strong 1:20 mixture in a spray bottle and mist it over the panel or soak bird mess and bug splatters, I use 250:1 in the bucket.

You also don't want to 2 bucket wash with rinseless as it dilutes it further, multiple mitts/cloths is a better method.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I did a 2bm wash with ONR and 2 noodle mitts.
One 2 litre pump sprayer with ONR 
2 buckets of ONR.
One mitt in each.

Sprayed the car for a presoak.
For simplicity sake imagine I've labelled the two buckets and mitts left and right.

Left mitt loads up with ONR from left bucket.
Rains the ONR over the area right mitt is wiping.
Instead of changing mitts, right mitt has a rinse in right bucket.

Left mitt reloads with fresh ONR from left bucket.
Again providing a constant stream of clean ONR for right mitt to wipe the next section.

The left bucket depletes but the right bucket stays full.
Not much grit to see in the rinse bucket at the end as most is on the floor due to wiping under a constant slow stream of fresh ONR which kind of rinses right mitt as it washes.

I actually do the same thing when using regular car shampoo except using a different presoak and jetrinsing after the presoak and after the 2bm wash


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

66Rob said:


> I used ONR for the first time today as well. I was a little nervous so filled a spray bottle with the solution and doused the panel first before using the ONR from the bucket with a soft MF. Car wasn't really dirty think I will learn as I go with this product. I diluted per the instructions and solution looked weak and was tempted to add more but I resisted the temptation.
> 
> Your car looks great


Remember the instructions refer to US gallons and not UK gallons, so if you are using say 4 UK gallons then you would need more ONR in the mix.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

66Rob said:


> I used ONR for the first time today as well. I was a little nervous so filled a spray bottle with the solution and doused the panel first before using the ONR from the bucket with a soft MF. Car wasn't really dirty think I will learn as I go with this product. I diluted per the instructions and solution looked weak and was tempted to add more but I resisted the temptation.
> 
> Your car looks great


cheers bud :thumb:



pt1 said:


> Try pre soaking the panels first with onr in a spray bottle, before you do the contact wash, i find that helps
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


I do that as well, wit a pump sprayer :thumb:



sm81 said:


> I would advice against that approach.
> 
> 1BM with 4-6 chenille mitt is safer method IMHO


how so fella?



JU5T1N said:


> I have a strong 1:20 mixture in a spray bottle and mist it over the panel or soak bird mess and bug splatters, I use 250:1 in the bucket.
> 
> You also don't want to 2 bucket wash with rinseless as it dilutes it further, multiple mitts/cloths is a better method.


1:20 sounds quite a strong mix



HEADPHONES said:


> I did a 2bm wash with ONR and 2 noodle mitts.
> One 2 litre pump sprayer with ONR
> 2 buckets of ONR.
> One mitt in each.
> ...


that sounds really good, but quite complex, I expect its easier in action :thumb:



macmaw said:


> Remember the instructions refer to US gallons and not UK gallons, so if you are using say 4 UK gallons then you would need more ONR in the mix.


I use a capful to 1000ml or is that not enough?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> how so fella?
> 
> 1:20 sounds quite a strong mix


It further dilutes product. Agree 1:20 is too strong. Cleaning ability doesn't increase. Normal dilution ratio is ok or 1:128


----------



## astormatt (Jan 31, 2009)

I use the 2BM with the red sponge but have ONR in my rinse bucket too.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

bidderman1969 said:


> I use a capful to 1000ml or is that not enough?


I would say too much. 
1 capful is 1/2 oz. 
You only need 1/2 oz per US Gallon of water. 
1 US Gallon = about 3.78 litres and an oz is about 30ml.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I used 1 cap full to 7.5 litres (approx 2 US gallons). The solution was hardly coloured. I filled my sprayer from that mix, I may add a touch more next time.

I just did 1 panel at a time as a very warm day, and most of what was on the panel was pollen. 

The boot I gave a quick spray with the hose first as it had more pollen(and bits of general wind blown 'light debris' than I was happy to tackle with the ONR.
Then soak with the spray bottle
Then used the solution
Then dryed

The results looked good.

Headphones, like the sound of your process may give that a go.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad your getting the hang of it. Headphones does it most similarly to me, though depending on what I’ve washed, I’ll either use mitts or a number of nice plush microfibres.

I have an 8 litre pressure sprayer full of rinseless at the wash dilution (just over 2 US gallons which makes the maths easy) and I use this to pre spray all the car (or sections of it if it’s warm and sunny) and then either 2 bucket it or use multiple mitts/cloths soaked in the bucket at the same normal wash dilution. 

If I’m thinking about doing a rinseless wash at home, I may stop of at the petrol station jet wash on the way home to do a pre rinse. That is something to consider Bidderman if you can factor that into your schedule?

What I have noticed with a few different rinseless products ((ONR, Griots, Feynlab), is that they are all very effective at their bucket wash dilution, both in terms of lubricity and cleaning. Using at 1:20 is wasteful and I don’t think is actually ‘rinseless’ at that dilution, it will leave behind its polymers as it’s too concentrated requiring ….a rinse.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

66Rob said:


> I used 1 cap full to 7.5 litres (approx 2 US gallons). The solution was hardly coloured. I filled my sprayer from that mix, I may add a touch more next time.
> 
> I just did 1 panel at a time as a very warm day, and most of what was on the panel was pollen.
> 
> ...


That's the ratio Optimum recommend. It might not seem like much, but that it's what makes these products great - they are excellent value. It might seem like our wisdom is huge and we know best, but I reckon, Optimum do. They'd probably love to sell us more, but they advise the ratios they do.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

roscopervis said:


> What I have noticed with a few different rinseless products ((ONR, Griots, Feynlab), is that they are all very effective at their bucket wash dilution, both in terms of lubricity and cleaning. Using at 1:20 is wasteful and I don't think is actually 'rinseless' at that dilution, it will leave behind its polymers as it's too concentrated requiring ….a rinse.


The 1:20 is in a small spray bottle I use 250ml a time for the whole just lightly misted over the panels and to soak stains, bug splats and bird mess whether there's any advantage to using at such concentration I don't know but in practice it seems to work the bug splats, bird mess come off easily after being soaked with the strong mix.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

bugger, think I've been doing one capful to 10 litres :wall:


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

bidderman1969 said:


> bugger, think I've been doing one capful to 10 litres :wall:


It's about 1 to 3.8 Litres so you're a bit under. If you're gonna keep using 10 litres, and why not(?), then another nearly 2 caps will do it.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

JU5T1N said:


> The 1:20 is in a small spray bottle I use 250ml a time for the whole just lightly misted over the panels and to soak stains, bug splats and bird mess whether there's any advantage to using at such concentration I don't know but in practice it seems to work the bug splats, bird mess come off easily after being soaked with the strong mix.


It's close to what they recommend for their QD dilution so it's not going to be a problem, but I think it's too much and is pretty grabby. I prefer the 'clay lube' ratio of 1:64 for that kind of thing and I do the same thing, keep it in an old waterless wash bottle which has a nice spray head.


----------

